# Old peoples home or B+B or something...Nice old manor house anyway July 2008



## The Pirate (Jul 14, 2008)

Me and Thomspki visited but Thompski got the fear and didn`t climb the ladder to the open windows at the top fo the house so i explored quickly on my own..

TBh appart from a really nice staircase and the fact that the house showed a real "upstairs downstairs" aspect to it there really wasn`t too much to see but i enjoyed myself for a short time..

Part of the large attick






top of the staircase with nice leaded windows





Toilet stash pt.1





nice hearth and surround





More of that staircase





Toilet stash pt.2





There were more photo`s but i rushed them a bit and they weren`t very good


----------



## Neosea (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool fireplace. Looks like they never got caught short with all those bogs around


----------



## johno23 (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like a grand old place,love the old staircase and fire place,shame you had to rush it though as I bet theres loads more to see

ps,just looked at the others on flick and you have some good shots of the place,nice work mate


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 14, 2008)

Neat, neat, neat. (as The Damned would say).


----------



## **Mudlark** (Jul 15, 2008)

looks gorgeous in there, kinda like the last people in there just upped and left.
Wonder how long those windows are going to last??? 
jono is right, bet there is loads more to see in there!


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow that woodwork is beautiful. I gasped when I saw it! What a waste.


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 15, 2008)

Love that panelling.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 15, 2008)

Lovely stained-glass windows and staircase. Nice find.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW this place looks amazing. Love that wood panelling, and the fireplace. Love the landing and all the stained glass windows too.

Excellent pics SO, Whereabout's is it situated? Please can you pm with regarding it, 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## thompski (Jul 16, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like some grand interiors there -good stuff.
Thanks for sharing 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you pm the location of this, it looks amazing!


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 8, 2008)

I can mate but it`s in Derby..and not really that big either.


----------

